# microwave filters ???



## ettran (May 27, 2015)

hi, been here lurking and learning the basics. I will not refine myself because of the dangers for my community .I just picked up 800 lbs. of DiTom DF-2108 ,other number is WP-92072 L9 microwave filters .the fittings are silver plated brass and have gold plated pins . I am wondering what the filements are made of . they look like brass but with a gold tone . i am disassembling these for a scrap yard for a 50/50 deal . anybody know about these items .this a great forum , ed.


----------



## kdaddy (Jun 5, 2015)

Post a photo. Never seen a filament in a RF filter.


----------



## darinventions (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes some of these do have gold on them or are entirly of a low karat gold. I've takin 5 of them apart just out of curiosity to see what's inside. 4 Of them were gold plated. i tested with 10k test solution. the other one seemed different. it was the same size but weighed a fraction more than the first 4. so i hit it with the 10k scratch test. it failed but as i turned the light hit the scratch stone just right an i could see what appeared to be gold powder on the stone. so next i cut a small piece. off an put it on a ceramic spoon an hit it with 14k test.about 3or 4drops . it began disolving it an when it was done i was left with gold glitery powder .. i can't remember. what brand it was but i do do know that it was old an big.


----------



## darinventions (Jun 5, 2015)

This piece that I'm talkin about is on the RF module. its appearance is like one of those brass scatch pads you use to wash dishes with..the plated one didn't have much gold on them..but the low k one weighed 3.63 grams before/after processing i got .71 grams..it had to be around 8k gold i think..i haven't tore in to any newer models so i don't know if they have anything or not..


----------



## Geo (Jun 6, 2015)

Karat gold? How much Karat gold do they put in a microwave these days? That would be be one very expensive microwave. I know the metal filters he's talking about and I have never seen a gold one. So you acid tested one and the test showed gold. I'm sorry, still trying to stretch my mind around why they would use Karat gold for something brass works great for. Have you ever acid tested stainless steel? Test a piece and see what Karat it test at. Everything that the test solution will not dissolve is gold. There are many Alloys that resist acid testing. Say, I happen to have a few class rings with no hallmarks that test at 10K, maybe we can work out a deal.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 6, 2015)

It would not be carat gold in the so called "filter". Actually it's an EMI gasket and they could be gold plated wire. If the wire is thin enough it could add up even if a resulting amount close to 8k sounds too much to me.

https://www.google.com/search?q=gold+plated+emi+gasket
http://www.higbee-inc.com/products/EMI_RFI%20Gaskets.htm

And of course...
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=14595#p146760

Göran


----------



## nickvc (Jun 6, 2015)

For any newbies who are reading this remember there are only two metals you will come across that aren't white/silver.
One is copper which even when alloyed will appear yellow to red coloured.
The other is rarer to encounter and that is gold.
Simple rule always suspect to find copper, easy to test for,but you may be lucky and find gold which with a little reading here is also easy to test.


----------

